# Do puppies need enzymes & probiotics if fed tripe?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I am talking about keeping a puppy healthy, not fixing a digestive problem.

I read somewhere that feeding enzymes might actually lessen their own production. 

So if a puppy is raw fed and gets tripe with every meal, does he still need enzyme and probiotic supplementation?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My dog benefits from a probiotic/enzyme supplement with her RAW diet that includes tripe. I have been considering switching her to a fermented vege/fruit from the tripe, that will provide the same benefit without wondering if it's from a cornfed vs. grainfed animal, but haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Digestive enzymes are either used and eventually run out , or they are supplied by the foods , and so are kept in the bank or replenished . 
The body does not lessen its production of enzymes, it lessens its withdrawals from the trust fund , from the bank.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Most enzymes you can buy are plant based and would normally be found in the food they are eating any ways. So should not have an effect on the dog producing its own pancreatic enzymes.

Why do you want to give your dog probiotics and enzymes? Especially since you are feeding raw I would not worry about these supplements unless you had a specific reason for it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Clyde said:


> Why do you want to give your dog probiotics and enzymes? Especially since you are feeding raw I would not worry about these supplements unless you had a specific reason for it.


 He tends to get loose stools sometimes. I took away the bully sticks and he got better, but today he had another looser one.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> He tends to get loose stools sometimes. I took away the bully sticks and he got better, but today he had another looser one.


Ah. In your first post you said no digestive issues so I wasn't sure. 

How old is your dog and how long has he been on raw? What do his poops look like when they are good? Is it a pre-made raw or are you doing the ratios yourself?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He is 14 weeks, and he has been on raw since he was 8 weeks old. Poops when they are good are not too hard and not too soft and dark tan-- not brown. 
When they are not good, they are like frozen yogurt. No mucous, just looser. 
I am doing the ratios myself.

Most of the time he has no issues. But after vaccines, especially the bortadella, he had looser stools.
I did post about pork, too... and now that I think of it, I reintroduced the pork this morning.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I personally wouldn't worry about supplements yet. I would just spend some time figuring out what works for him.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The loose poops could also be a reaction to the vaccines which put a big strain on the dog's body.

Have you had him checked for Giardia? It can be hard to find, but can cause the types of poops you describe as can coccidia. 

I don't think it is the pork by your description. 

To answer your original question; I have never fed digestive enzymes.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Whole Dog Journal has an article on enzymes this last issue. Haven't read it yet though


----------

